# Dakota Wizards Announce Opening Day Roster



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Central Division Champion Dakota Wizards announced today their roster for the season opener on Saturday, November 29th against the Iowa Energy. Saturday night's game will mark their third season in the NBA Development League. 
Dakota Wizards Regular Season Roster:

Numerical

# Name Pos Ht. Wt. College 
4 Quemont Greer PF 6'7 265 DePaul
7 Renaldo Major SF 6'7 185 Fresno State
11 Denham Brown SG 6'6 220 Connecticut
12 Carlos English* PG 5'9 170 Cleveland State
15 Jawann McClellan* SG 6'4 205 Arizona
18 David Bell PG 6'1 185 Montana
23 Maurice Baker PG 6'2 200 Oklahoma St. 
24 Marcus Hubbard* PF 6'9 230 Angelo State
34 Will Frisby PF 6'8 265 Miami (FL)
44 Brad Stricker C 6'11 280 Georgia State
50 Hamed Haddadi # C 7'2 280 Memphis Grizzlies 
* Rookie
# Player on NBA assignment

Alphabetical

# Name Pos Ht. Wt. College 
23 Maurice Baker PG 6'2 200 Oklahoma State
18 David Bell PG 6'1 185 Montana
11 Denham Brown SG 6'6 220 Connecticut
12 Carlos English* PG 5'9 170 Cleveland State
34 Will Frisby PF 6'8 255 Miami (FL)
50 Hamed Haddadi # C 7'2 280 Memphis Grizzlies 
24 Marcus Hubbard* PF 6'9 230 Angelo State
4 Quemont Greer PF 6'7 265 DePaul
7 Renaldo Major SF 6'7 185 Fresno State
15 Jawann McClellan* SG 6'4 205 Arizona
44 Brad Stricker C 6'11 280 Georgia State 
* Rookie
# Player on NBA assignment

The Dakota Wizards tip-off their third season in the D-League on Saturday, November 29th at 7:00pm against the Iowa Energy. 2008-09 Season Tickets start at just $99. For more information, please visit www.dakotawizards.com or call 701-258-BALL


----------

